# my 2nd marijuana experience



## Corinne

so basically i was flying my ”anything green” sign in oregon since weed is legal there now. i didnt really expect anything to come of it bcuz for the most part i was just getting kicked down money and food, which is good enough for me! but then all of a sidden this old dude rolls up to me and sticks out his hand. i think he was gonna drop a handful of change in my hand but then i felt something feathery and lightweight lol. it was a bud. the old man then drove away while yelling ”i’m 82 years old!” hahaha. i looked down at the buf thinking wtf am i gonna do with this? i don’t smoke! so i rolled it up in a receipt and lit up in my drivers seat since hey, its legal! but idk if i did it right bcuz all that weed ending up giving me was a 2 hour headache  sure i felt a little high, but overall it just felt like i woke up from a deep sleep. gee, that weed must’ve been as old as the man who gave it to me!


----------



## Tude

LOL - Ole man weed. I don't care for the stuff as it makes me throw up with the spins but your description made me laugh. hehe. I've been to more than one party where someone puts forth their FIND - LOOK WHAT I FOUND or got or whatever and we all gather round and do a ... "huh, whadya think? Real?" hehe And eventually it gets taken of ...


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I don't smoke large quantities, but I like to smoke every few days or so. I definitely prefer a glass pipe, as joints/blunts give me a headache... The headache could've been from the receipt paper; that stuff is NOT meant to be smoked, Lol! ::cigar:: ::yuck::


----------



## wizehop

Soooo let me get this straight......You flew a sign reading "Anything Green" yet you don't smoke? To me that says all I do is smoke.


----------



## Deleted member 20

"Spare any Craic for this Cracker" probably wont work since most will assume I freebase cocaine.::dead::


----------



## VikingAdventurer

highwayman said:


> "Spare any Craic for this Cracker" probably wont work since most will assume I freebase cocaine.::dead::


 
... Unless they're from Ireland, that is! ::lurking:: <-- (Leprechaun)


----------



## Odin

YeA receipt paper is full of chemicals I bet. 
I find that making a tea with butter and then measuring out exact quantities works well. 
Edible gives me a better relaxing high usually. 
I really want to experiment more with making edibles. ::hungry::
Just pace yourself. ::cigar::


----------



## drewski




----------



## Deleted member 20

I dont think that partaking of certain mind altering chemicals to get high is any better because of how you use it. I cant justify drug use for myself by using a fancy device opposed to a receipt filled with ink. I think that we give ourselves the answers. If I am trying be happy or get a temporary relief from reality from drugs than there is more important underlying shit I gotta take care of. If over the last 2 times of smoking you arent totally sold perhaps it aint for you. I have smoked pot a total of 6 times in my life, all while already drunk & or high on coke & or ecstasy or both. I knew that I didnt like it where as I could never get enough coke. Any other substances would trigger that end result craving so I now know I cant use of any of it.

I think when flying a sign that we need to be conscious of what it implies. People interpret the signs their own way anyhow. I have attempted to fly a sign offering cash for a ride towards a destination where more than 50% of drivers were probably going; even though the cash was visible & taped to the sign people still assumed I wanted more cash. They were pulling over in traffic almost causing accidents just to give me more money when what I really needed was a ride.


----------



## drewski




----------



## Odin

@drewski 
Yea that's pretty accurate. :layful::
Nolte... my brother from another mother. ::cigar::


----------



## kneedleknees

Corinne said:


> so basically i was flying my ”anything green” sign in oregon since weed is legal there now. i didnt really expect anything to come of it bcuz for the most part i was just getting kicked down money and food, which is good enough for me! but then all of a sidden this old dude rolls up to me and sticks out his hand. i think he was gonna drop a handful of change in my hand but then i felt something feathery and lightweight lol. it was a bud. the old man then drove away while yelling ”i’m 82 years old!” hahaha. i looked down at the buf thinking wtf am i gonna do with this? i don’t smoke! so i rolled it up in a receipt and lit up in my drivers seat since hey, its legal! but idk if i did it right bcuz all that weed ending up giving me was a 2 hour headache  sure i felt a little high, but overall it just felt like i woke up from a deep sleep. gee, that weed must’ve been as old as the man who gave it to me!


I recommend not smoking it rolled in any kind of wrap. I'm with you, it gives me headaches and it just doesn't get me as high as a good ol bowl or bong rip will. and theyre easier to make at that (with coke cans and what not)


----------



## West

Don't smoke out of aluminum. It is not a safe metal to use as a pipe. Try to minimize the amount of butane you inhale by using a candle or "hemp wick". DRINK HELLA WATER.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Please, lets not shoot dope out of puddle water too! Or sniff oxys, coke or meth out of dollar bill. Those methods are far too risky for safe drug use. The reality is that if you use drugs all rational decisions are out the window. Thanx for sharing how you learned through your personal trial & error how not to write a sign. Better luck next time & practice makes perfect. Please Kids SAY NO TO DRUGS! unless you want to become stupid!


----------



## drewski

I haven't smoked bud in years, but I don't care how expensive your nice looking piece is and how many stupid percolators you have in your shit. The best is a well-rolled joint. Pinner or a fatty. Everyone complains about how joints waste weed and blunts are where it's at. Blunts are great, but fuck blunts. Roll a doober right and that shit will last fine. The best is when you have enough to ball out and roll decent sized ones for you and your buddies to all have as your own personal joint to chill out on.

Another awesome yet simple method is to pack a fatty bowl of dank on a sunny day and use a magnifying glass to light it and keep it rolling from there. That's when you really taste the quality of the bud.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Used to be a litttle stoner for years till i got good ole anxiety but bongs and steamrollers were our thing. And yes a good joint still is capable of too high


----------



## drode

Corinne said:


> so i rolled it up in a receipt and lit up


I can't even imagine smoking that. I know what receipt paper tastes like. Would not inhale.


----------



## drewski

Tatanka said:


> Used to be a litttle stoner for years till i got good ole anxiety but bongs and steamrollers were our thing. And yes a good joint still is capable of too high



Yeah I hear that man steamrollers are the shit! I know what you mean about the anxiety, partially why I quit that shit too.


----------



## Anagor

Just wanna add to the discussion that I think that alcohol and tobacco are by far more worse than weed. Tobacco is highly addictive (other than weed) and about the consequences of alcohol (ab-) use I don't need to talk, I guess. So it's quite weird that weed is illegal in most places of the world while tobacco and booze are not.
That comes from a guy who drinks and smokes (too much) cigarettes, btw.

I really don't understand it. I mean, as learned last month, you can go to jail in Poland for a long time for getting caught with a spliff/joint while the country is famous for the high alcohol consumption ...


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Agreed anagor. How many people die from pot? Or while driving kill other people because their too high? Doesnt really happen. I like said dont really smoke anymore and drink less as well but i usually have atleast a beer or two a day but would rather see weed legal and alcohol illegal. . .


----------



## Corinne

yes alcohol is definitely a much stronger drug. in fact, my first marijuana experience happened in slab city when i was too drunk to make good judgment. some hippies offered me chocolate weed lol


----------



## Dmac

i would have just made the old pop/beer can pipe to smoke it.


----------



## eskimo

The reciept paper gave you thrthe headache


----------



## West

I don't condemn or condone drug use. I believe it's a personal decision until you start harming others. I smoke weed and drink occasionally. You should always be conscious of what you're doing with your body and what you want from it.

Gotta say though, weed and booze cost me money, time, physical health (sometimes), mental clarity; and put me in danger of getting caught. Still working on a healthy balance between sobriety and drug use. Planning on cutting back drastically after a recent experience with police heat.


----------



## arianaholland1

Corinne, it sounds like weed is not your thing. I'm like that too. Everyone's body reacts differently. I wouldn't push yourself into using. For me, Weed makes me more sluggish and can induce psychosis (holy shit!) Better to be safe than sorry gurl


----------

